# Xmas In Florida



## Retired (Dec 26, 2015)

Here are a couple of streets in a small town in Central Florida where the local old fogeys decorate their homes and their palm trees for the Xmas Holidays:



By the way, those are luminaries lining the street on Christmas Eve. ...:cute:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2015)

It seems you get a free golf cart with each RV purchase


----------



## Retired (Dec 28, 2015)

Daniel said:


> It seems you get a free golf cart with each RV purchase



Ya' need somethin' to go out to get a quart a' milk!...


----------

